# Firefox problematyczny...

## dylon

Witajcie.

O jakiegos czasu (chyba od zmiany arch z ~x86 na ~amd64) mam problem z firefoksem.

Bardzo czesto (okreslilbym to 2 na 3 razy) przy wychodzeniu z FF ten zaczyna pozerac 100% procesora i nie wylacza sie.

Zapuszczajac strace dostaje niskonczona ilosc takich linijek:

```
poll([{fd=3, events=POLLIN|POLLOUT}], 1, -1) = 1 ([{fd=3, revents=POLLNVAL}])

poll([{fd=3, events=POLLIN|POLLOUT}], 1, -1) = 1 ([{fd=3, revents=POLLNVAL}])

poll([{fd=3, events=POLLIN|POLLOUT}], 1, -1) = 1 ([{fd=3, revents=POLLNVAL}])

poll([{fd=3, events=POLLIN|POLLOUT}], 1, -1) = 1 ([{fd=3, revents=POLLNVAL}])

poll([{fd=3, events=POLLIN|POLLOUT}], 1, -1) = 1 ([{fd=3, revents=POLLNVAL}])

poll([{fd=3, events=POLLIN|POLLOUT}], 1, -1) = 1 ([{fd=3, revents=POLLNVAL}])

poll([{fd=3, events=POLLIN|POLLOUT}], 1, -1) = 1 ([{fd=3, revents=POLLNVAL}])

poll([{fd=3, events=POLLIN|POLLOUT}], 1, -1) = 1 ([{fd=3, revents=POLLNVAL}])

poll([{fd=3, events=POLLIN|POLLOUT}], 1, -1) = 1 ([{fd=3, revents=POLLNVAL}])

poll([{fd=3, events=POLLIN|POLLOUT}], 1, -1) = 1 ([{fd=3, revents=POLLNVAL}])

```

Niestety, google jest bardzo milczace na temat tego komunikatu.

Drugi problem (nie wiem, czy zwiazany z tym) to flash  :Sad: 

Problemem jest bardzo czeste "zawieszanie" sie animacji flash (glownie filmow z YT lub vimeo.

Wyglada to tak, ze film lub animacja dzialaale nie dzialaja zadne przyciski, kontrolki etc. Firefox zachowuje sie tak, jakby w tym miejscu na stronie nic nie bylo (mimo, ze film jest odtwarzany).

Pierwszy problem raczej nie wynika z flasha, bo po odinstalowaniu go, dalej sie powtarza.

Nie wiem czy problem drugi wystepuje tylko przy adobe, bo tylko on ma akceptowalna (czyt: beznadziejna) wydajnosc, wiec innych nie sprawdzalem pod tym katem.

Jest mi ktos w stanie pomoc?

p.s. troche danych:

```
>root@dylon<:/root>)# uname -a

Linux dylon 2.6.31-gentoo-r4-dylon #3 SMP Tue Nov 10 07:39:19 CET 2009 x86_64 Intel(R) Pentium(R) D CPU 2.80GHz GenuineIntel GNU/Linux

```

```
[I] www-client/mozilla-firefox

     Available versions:  2.0.0.19 3.5.6 (~)3.5.7 (~)3.6 (~)3.6-r1 {+alsa bindist custom-optimization dbus debug elibc_FreeBSD filepicker gnome iceweasel ipv6 java libnotify linguas_af linguas_ar linguas_as linguas_be linguas_bg linguas_bn linguas_bn_BD linguas_bn_IN linguas_ca linguas_cs linguas_cy linguas_da linguas_de linguas_el linguas_en linguas_en_GB linguas_en_US linguas_eo linguas_es linguas_es_AR linguas_es_CL linguas_es_ES linguas_es_MX linguas_et linguas_eu linguas_fa linguas_fi linguas_fr linguas_fy linguas_fy_NL linguas_ga linguas_ga_IE linguas_gl linguas_gu linguas_gu_IN linguas_he linguas_hi linguas_hi_IN linguas_hr linguas_hu linguas_id linguas_is linguas_it linguas_ja linguas_ka linguas_kk linguas_kn linguas_ko linguas_ku linguas_lt linguas_lv linguas_mk linguas_ml linguas_mn linguas_mr linguas_nb linguas_nb_NO linguas_nl linguas_nn linguas_nn_NO linguas_oc linguas_or linguas_pa linguas_pa_IN linguas_pl linguas_pt linguas_pt_BR linguas_pt_PT linguas_rm linguas_ro linguas_ru linguas_si linguas_sk linguas_sl linguas_sq linguas_sr linguas_sv linguas_sv_SE linguas_ta linguas_ta_LK linguas_te linguas_th linguas_tr linguas_uk linguas_vi linguas_zh linguas_zh_CN linguas_zh_TW mozdevelop moznopango +networkmanager restrict-javascript sqlite startup-notification wifi xforms xinerama}

     Installed versions:  3.6-r1(15:42:01 31.01.2010)(alsa dbus gnome java libnotify linguas_pl startup-notification -bindist -custom-optimization -elibc_FreeBSD -linguas_af -linguas_ar -linguas_as -linguas_be -linguas_bg -linguas_bn -linguas_bn_BD -linguas_bn_IN -linguas_ca -linguas_cs -linguas_cy -linguas_da -linguas_de -linguas_el -linguas_en -linguas_en_GB -linguas_en_US -linguas_eo -linguas_es -linguas_es_AR -linguas_es_CL -linguas_es_ES -linguas_es_MX -linguas_et -linguas_eu -linguas_fa -linguas_fi -linguas_fr -linguas_fy -linguas_fy_NL -linguas_ga -linguas_ga_IE -linguas_gl -linguas_gu -linguas_gu_IN -linguas_he -linguas_hi -linguas_hi_IN -linguas_hr -linguas_hu -linguas_id -linguas_is -linguas_it -linguas_ja -linguas_ka -linguas_kk -linguas_kn -linguas_ko -linguas_ku -linguas_lt -linguas_lv -linguas_mk -linguas_ml -linguas_mr -linguas_nb -linguas_nb_NO -linguas_nl -linguas_nn -linguas_nn_NO -linguas_oc -linguas_or -linguas_pa -linguas_pa_IN -linguas_pt -linguas_pt_BR -linguas_pt_PT -linguas_rm -linguas_ro -linguas_ru -linguas_si -linguas_sk -linguas_sl -linguas_sq -linguas_sr -linguas_sv -linguas_sv_SE -linguas_ta -linguas_ta_LK -linguas_te -linguas_th -linguas_tr -linguas_uk -linguas_vi -linguas_zh_CN -linguas_zh_TW -wifi)

```

```
[I] net-libs/xulrunner

     Available versions:

        (1.8)   1.8.1.19

        (1.9)   *1.9.0.11-r1 1.9.0.14 1.9.1.4 (~)1.9.1.5 1.9.1.6 (~)1.9.1.7 (~)1.9.2 (~)1.9.2-r1

        {+alsa custom-optimization dbus debug elibc_FreeBSD gnome ipv6 java libnotify +networkmanager python sqlite startup-notification wifi xinerama}

     Installed versions:  1.9.2-r1(1.9)(14:51:05 31.01.2010)(alsa dbus gnome java libnotify startup-notification -custom-optimization -debug -elibc_FreeBSD -wifi)

     Homepage:            http://developer.mozilla.org/en/docs/XULRunner

     Description:         Mozilla runtime package that can be used to bootstrap XUL+XPCOM applications

```

```
[I] www-plugins/adobe-flash

     Available versions:  (~)9.0.260.0!m!s 10.0.42.34!m!s {+32bit +64bit multilib}

     Installed versions:  10.0.42.34!m!s(20:27:35 31.01.2010)(32bit 64bit multilib)

     Homepage:            http://www.adobe.com/

     Description:         Adobe Flash Player

```

```
>root@dylon<:/root>)# emerge --info                     

Portage 2.2_rc61 (default/linux/amd64/10.0/desktop, gcc-4.3.4, glibc-2.11-r1, 2.6.31-gentoo-r4-dylon x86_64)

=================================================================                                           

System uname: Linux-2.6.31-gentoo-r4-dylon-x86_64-Intel-R-_Pentium-R-_D_CPU_2.80GHz-with-gentoo-2.0.1       

Timestamp of tree: Fri, 29 Jan 2010 17:45:01 +0000                                                          

ccache version 2.4 [enabled]                                                                                

app-shells/bash:     4.0_p37                                                                                

dev-java/java-config: 2.1.10                                                                                

dev-lang/python:     2.6.4-r1, 3.1.1-r1                                                                     

dev-util/ccache:     2.4-r8                                                                                 

dev-util/cmake:      2.8.0-r1                                                                               

sys-apps/baselayout: 2.0.1                                                                                  

sys-apps/openrc:     0.6.0-r1                                                                               

sys-apps/sandbox:    2.2                                                                                    

sys-devel/autoconf:  2.13, 2.65                                                                             

sys-devel/automake:  1.7.9-r1, 1.8.5-r3, 1.9.6-r2, 1.10.3, 1.11.1                                           

sys-devel/binutils:  2.20                                                                                   

sys-devel/gcc-config: 1.4.1                                                                                 

sys-devel/libtool:   2.2.6b

virtual/os-headers:  2.6.30-r1

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="amd64 ~amd64"

ACCEPT_LICENSE="*"

CBUILD="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-march=nocona -O2 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer"

CHOST="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc /usr/share/X11/xkb /usr/share/config"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/ca-certificates.conf /etc/env.d /etc/env.d/java/ /etc/fonts/fonts.conf /etc/gconf /etc/gentoo-release /etc/php/apache2-php5/ext-active/ /etc/php/cgi-php5/ext-active/ /etc/php/cli-php5/ext-active/ /etc/revdep-rebuild /etc/sandbox.d /etc/terminfo"

CXXFLAGS="-march=nocona -O2 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer"

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"

FEATURES="assume-digests ccache confcache distlocks fixpackages metadata-transfer news parallel-fetch preserve-libs protect-owned sandbox sfperms strict unmerge-logs unmerge-orphans userfetch"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://distfiles.gentoo.org http://distro.ibiblio.org/pub/linux/distributions/gentoo"

LANG="pl_PL.UTF-8"

LC_ALL="pl_PL.UTF-8"

LDFLAGS="-Wl,-O1"

LINGUAS="pl"

MAKEOPTS="-j3"

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"

PORTAGE_CONFIGROOT="/"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_EXTRA_OPTS="--progress"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_OPTS="--recursive --links --safe-links --perms --times --compress --force --whole-file --delete --stats --timeout=180 --exclude=/distfiles --exclude=/local --exclude=/packages"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

PORTDIR="/usr/portage"

PORTDIR_OVERLAY="/usr/local/portage/local"

SYNC="rsync://rsync.europe.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

USE="X a52 aac acl acpi aiglx alsa amd64 apache2 ape asf aspell bash-completion berkdb bluetooth branding bzip2 cairo cdr cli consolekit cracklib crypt cups cxx dbus dri dts dvd dvdr eds emboss encode evo extras fam ffmpeg firefox flac fortran gdbm gif gnome gpm gstreamer gtk hal iconv ieee1394 ipv6 java jpeg kde kde4 ldap libnotify lm_sensors mad matroska mikmod mmx mng modules mp3 mp4 mpeg mudflap multilib musepack mysql mysqli ncurses nls nptl nptl_only nptlonly nsplugin ntfs nvidia ogg opengl openmp pam pcre pdf perl phonon png posix ppds pppd python qt qt3 qt3support qt4 quicktime readline reflection sasl sdl session slang smp spell spl sse sse2 ssl startup-notification svg sysfs tcpd theora threads thunar tiff truetype unicode usb v4l v4l2 vcd vdpau vorbis x264 xml xorg xulrunner xv xvid zlib" ALSA_CARDS="intel8x0 emu10k1 emu10k1x hda-intel hdsp hdspm" ALSA_PCM_PLUGINS="adpcm alaw asym copy dmix dshare dsnoop empty extplug file hooks iec958 ioplug ladspa lfloat linear meter mmap_emul mulaw multi null plug rate route share shm softvol" APACHE2_MODULES="actions alias auth_basic authn_alias authn_anon authn_dbm authn_default authn_file authz_dbm authz_default authz_groupfile authz_host authz_owner authz_user autoindex cache dav dav_fs dav_lock deflate dir disk_cache env expires ext_filter file_cache filter headers include info log_config logio mem_cache mime mime_magic negotiation rewrite setenvif speling status unique_id userdir usertrack vhost_alias" ELIBC="glibc" INPUT_DEVICES="evdev keyboard mouse kbd" KERNEL="linux" LCD_DEVICES="bayrad cfontz cfontz633 glk hd44780 lb216 lcdm001 mtxorb ncurses text" LINGUAS="pl" RUBY_TARGETS="ruby18" USERLAND="GNU" VIDEO_CARDS="nvidia nv"

Unset:  CPPFLAGS, CTARGET, EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS, FFLAGS, INSTALL_MASK, PORTAGE_COMPRESS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS_FLAGS

```

----------

## dylon

Wydawalo by sie, ze problem z zeraniem procka przy zamykaniu ff rozwiazalo uzycie binarnej wersji ff.

Co prawda na razie uzywam dwa dni, ale problemu nie widac.

Czy ten problem moze wynikac z jakis problemow z gtk przy kompilacji? Jak to zdiagnozowac?

animacje flash tez na razie dzialaja bez zgrzytow (oczywiscie nie liczac wydajnosci:P )

----------

